
Ask HN: How to profit a large hack if there is no bug bounty? - azazerx
Let&#x27;s suppose someone hacks a big and notorious company, and this hack might expose private customer details and bring down the company. How can this be profit, without breaking the law, if there is no bug bounty program?
======
ejcx
Hacking a company is against the law. Full stop.

~~~
azazerx
Just want to understand, does this mean that a Hacker (white hat one) cannot
play and hack a 'Big Web' that does not provide a sandbox? We are curious,
right?

